# Bloodgood Japanese Maple Issues



## BigWu812 (May 25, 2018)

Hello. I have a Bloodgood Japanese Maple with something going on. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

BEAUTIFUL specimen!

Suppositions, from 3-hours West o' ya:

1. Leaf Curl
2. Excess irrigation (which some of our own are exhibiting, in light of this Springs excessive rains :-/
3. Sun scorch (NOT. Sun scorch doesn't result in the severe disfigured curling some of those leaves are showing)

so, I'm going with Leaf Curl.

Here's a '101' on it: http://homeguides.sfgate.com/leaf-curl-japanese-maple-27163.html

and I can heartily recommend Phyton35 as THE best fungicide/bactericide I've some across for all our Japanese Maples. (Yes, it can appear krazee costly up front but, at a teaspoon to a gallon, it goes a lonnnnnggggg way). We used to use Phyton27 but, Phyton35 is the bee's knees as it also prevents a common bacterial disease called _Pseudomonas syringae_. Since moving to Phyton35 (and in combination with an annual drench of Fertilome Tree and Shrub Insect Killer) all of our JM's appear healthier, more vigorous and just all around more robust.

I'll see if I can locate where I picked it up and come back and Edit this post*

More on _Pseudomonas syringae_: https://crataegus.com/2011/11/29/read-this-if-you-grow-japanese-maple/

*One Source (found it! https://www.pestrong.com/1342-phyton-35-bactericide-fungicide-liter-gallon.html

We went with just a liter and, having started using it immediately after the cool rains of early(iest) Spring, we have hardly made a dent in that liter bottle. A specimen the size of yours a Liter'll more than do ya, as well.

Best o' Success! :thumbup:


----------



## BigWu812 (May 25, 2018)

Thanks! I really appreciate this nice community of sharing wisdom.

FYI: It has been very wet around Charlotte for the last few weeks. That would have been a good piece of information to provide upfront.


----------



## nclawnguy (Jun 27, 2017)

Could be frost/freeze damage. We had a late freeze in April after complete leaf out. My emperor one got hit bad.


----------

